
Kodi for the Xbox One - fraqed
https://kodi.tv/article/kodi-xbox-one
======
Abishek_Muthian
Kodi (XBMC) architecture is the first thing comes to my mind as a best example
for cross-platform application architecture.

I've amazed by the seamless performance of Kodi in every platform I've tried
it in. But recently when I tried the android version of Kodi on Celeron N3060
based ChromeOS, unfortunately HW acceleration wasn't available and it reported
the CPU as ARM. I wonder whether it has to do with intel houdini ARM
instruction translation, other android apps report correct CPU and HW
acceleration works in chrome browser.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Perhaps you downloaded one of the two ARM versions of Kodi. Maybe try the x86
one from here?

[http://mirrors.kodi.tv/releases/android/x86/](http://mirrors.kodi.tv/releases/android/x86/)

~~~
Abishek_Muthian
Thanks that could work, but I haven't unlocked developer mode for security
reasons; so side-loading .apk isn't possible.

Anyways, I'm quite sure it's an issue on ChromeOS side. Apart from streaming
like Youtube, Netflix; there seems to be no HW acceleration in default video
player itself.

------
RIMR
My old modded Xbox still works and boot straight to XBMC.

I use Kodi on my Raspberry Pi as a media player, and it seems to do everything
now. even PlayStation Vue works on it.

I wonder if this means that PlayStation Vue will work on Xbox One now...

~~~
stevewillows
boot up the old xbox so we can play some Halo2 on x-link kai!

I have my old xbox around here somewhere. For its time, it was an unbelievable
unit, and the modding scene was amazing. The last modded xbox I gave to a
friend had an LCD scroller and a bunch of really annoying lights.

~~~
exikyut
What did the LCD display?

~~~
subway
Usually temperature, free disk space, network io (anything the patched bios
and os could reasonable get at). Once the ability to flash via JTAG (and
eventually via in-game exploits), the Xbox became a really fun homebrew
target.

------
ringaroundthetx
Full circle

~~~
RachelF
True, but it skipped the Xbox 360', so maybe spin 1/2?

------
dogma1138
If we would all be honest Kodi is pretty much exclusively used for content
which was not attained via approved distribution channels.

As such I would be actually hesitant to run it on a device like the Xbox One;
especially in a country where the use of alternative distribution channels is
actively prosecuted.

~~~
BillinghamJ
Plex is basically the same and is also widely used on the Xbox, and has been
available on its store for some time.

~~~
prepend
Plex is nice, but it requires a server with content. In addition to the tons
more plugins for Kodi, it can play media directly from a network share without
any media server running. This is a big benefit for client only networks.

~~~
weberc2
I prefer the server/client model Plex provides, but for me Plex has been much
more buggy than Kodi.

~~~
Viper007Bond
What kinds of bugs? It's been pretty bulletproof for me, including playing 4K
content. I love that my 4K TV has the Plex app built into it from the factory.

~~~
lhnz
What TV is this?

~~~
Viper007Bond
Vizio P65-E1. It has a Chromecast built into it as well.

[https://www.vizio.com/smartcast](https://www.vizio.com/smartcast)

